# caravel tampers...



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I know there are only a few of us at the moment, but am sure others will get these in time as they are the best of the little levers shot wise, but how many are interested in a torr custom convex tamper to perfectly fit the caravel? I am getting a couple made but if more want them then please say so


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Count me in Dave.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Patrick duly noted


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

One for me too please Dave. Your loaner has really helped with my shots so thanks again.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

not sure when he willget these done but will let you know as soon as i know..


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Coffeechap


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jesus you are up early


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

You too. Time for a coffee I think...


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd be interested Dave.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

noted will get him to make 6 of these....


----------

